# Abranet trick



## InvisibleMan (Dec 27, 2013)

This has probably been posted before since it is so simple, but I've never seen it, so here you go.....

If you are like me, soon after opening a new set of abranet, you can no longer read which grit is which.  I try to keep up with a permanent marker, but eventually, I can't tell the 400 from the 600, etc.  I just came up with a solution - I notched each grit with a number of notches that correspond with the grit.  320 gets 3 notches, 400 gets 4 notches, etc.  I don't often use coarser than 280 (or 260 or whatever it is), so am not worried about those.

Notches in the upper right:


----------



## edstreet (Dec 27, 2013)

Inside the spool is the grit size.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## InvisibleMan (Dec 27, 2013)

edstreet said:


> Inside the spool is the grit size.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner



I didn't even know it came on spools.  I've always had sheets.


----------



## edstreet (Dec 27, 2013)

Mirka Abranet

Yup sure does.  Cheapest way to buy the stuff.  Also way more variety than you may be aware of.







Also I have attached an excel spreadsheet I made on looking at cost per square inch.


----------



## Boz (Dec 27, 2013)

The notch idea is not a new one.  When I was a working professional photographer in the film days sheet film had notches on the corner that if you knew what you were doing you could identify they type manufacturer and speed of the film in the dark by reading  the notch code with your finger.  Additionally if you held the sheet of film so that the notch was in the upper right hand corner you knew the emulsion side was facing you.  Just some useless trivia from an old guy.


----------



## InvisibleMan (Dec 27, 2013)

edstreet said:


> Mirka Abranet
> 
> Yup sure does.  Cheapest way to buy the stuff.  Also way more variety than you may be aware of.
> 
> ...



heh, I never knew.  This would be very convenient.  I'm going to have to check that out...


----------



## watch_art (Dec 28, 2013)

so is abranet some kind of really awesome sandpaper?  Never heard about it.  Or if I have I've forgotten.


----------



## edstreet (Dec 28, 2013)

watch_art said:


> so is abranet some kind of really awesome sandpaper?  Never heard about it.  Or if I have I've forgotten.



Yes 

Abranet is screen that has abrasives on it.  It has numerous advantages over classic 'paper' based in several ways.  Some of those are less heat build due to dust falling away and not building up like with paper, less sanding needed due to clogs and faster chip removal; also seems to work better on delicate surfaces.  It also last longer than conventional paper does.











This is an 80 grit 3" round disc that I use on a backing pad (various firmness) on a corded drill when I do bowls.

What I do is put the spools on the curtain rod and cut off what size and grit that I need.  Here we have 120, 240, 400, 500 and 800 grits.  My 80 grit is in 3" disc.  After 800 grit I use Novus #3 and/or a buffer depending on what I am working with.


----------



## Swagopenturner (Dec 28, 2013)

I have found Mirka's AutoNet is cheaper, more durable and more readily available then Abranet.  I get it at a local auto body repair joint on rolls and discs.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 28, 2013)

I keep mine in order on a key ring separated by card stock with the grit # on it.  Makes quick work going through the grits.


----------



## InvisibleMan (Dec 29, 2013)

double post.


----------



## InvisibleMan (Dec 29, 2013)

watch_art said:


> so is abranet some kind of really awesome sandpaper?  Never heard about it.  Or if I have I've forgotten.



As pointed out already, it is awesome.  It lasts a very long time too, and super easy to unload if it gets packed full of dust.


----------

